# Pay difference from Pte(B) to Pte(T)?



## bluecollared (2 Sep 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I understand, when you hit 30 months you automatically go from Pte(B) to Pte(T). A friend of mine said you're supposed to get a pay raise when you get to Pte(T) and that since he didn't get his at 30 months he is getting retro pay back to his 30 month mark for the difference in pay. I mentioned this to others who said they went to our OR and were told there is no such thing.

Things are kinda busy this week and sometimes it's hard to get a straight answer at the OR so I was just wondering if someone could clarify this for me.

Thanks.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2008)

bluecollared said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I understand, when you hit 30 months you automatically go from Pte(B) to Pte(T). A friend of mine said you're supposed to get a pay raise when you get to Pte(T) and that since he didn't get his at 30 months he is getting retro pay back to his 30 month mark for the difference in pay. I mentioned this to others who said they went to our OR and were told there is no such thing.
> 
> Things are kinda busy this week and sometimes it's hard to get a straight answer at the OR so I was just wondering if someone could clarify this for me.
> 
> Thanks.



You do realize that Pte (T) and Pte (R) are not really Pay Scales, and you do not automatically go from one to the other.

Pte (R) is a Pte "Recruit"

Pte (T) is a Pte "Trained"

If you are not a Pte (T), which means you now have a Trade, then you will still be a Pte (R).  Just because you have had BMQ and SQ does not mean you have a Trade either.  You need to successfully complete a QL Trades Crse to become a Pte (T)


----------



## Sig_Des (2 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You do realize that Pte (T) and Pte (R) are not really Pay Scales, and you do not automatically go from one to the other.
> 
> Pte (R) is a Pte "Recruit"
> 
> Pte (T) is a Pte "Trained"



To specify, Private Recruit to Private Trained, have nothing to do with Pay.

Pay scales for Privates, regardless of R or T are the same as per Pay scales here. Look for P1,2 & 3:

http://www.dnd.ca/dgcb/dppd/pdf/Apr_08_CF_payrates_e.pdf

Promotion from Pte (R) to Pte (T), like George stated, is:


			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> You need to successfully complete a QL Trades Crse to become a Pte (T)



IN ADDITION TO 30 months qualifying service, as per CFAO 49-9 here:

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/049-04_e.asp

Edit to add:



			
				bluecollared said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I understand, when you hit 30 months you automatically go from Pte(B) to Pte(T).



This Promotion (first chevron) is NOT automatic at 30 months. That is only the time that you Enter Promotion Zone (EPZ). This means it's when you CAN be promoted.


----------



## bluecollared (2 Sep 2008)

We are all posted to regiment, QL5a (DP2) qualified. The story is: somehow a friend of mine heard that when you go from Pte(B) to Pte(T) you are supposed to get a pay raise. He went to the OR and asked about it, they told him he should've automatically gone from Pte(B) to Pte(T) at 30 months but since he didn't they would correct the mistake and he would get the difference back paid from his 30 month mark.

I don't know why, but when I go on EMMA on the DIN it always said I was a Pte(B), even after I was QL3 qualified and posted to regiment. I don't have access to the DIN for a while so I haven't been able to check it since I've hit my 30 month mark, which was about a month ago. From what I understood, you are Pte(R) until you're done basic, then Pte(B) (basic), then Pte(T).

Beadwindow 7: So essentially what you're saying is, no matter how you get to Pte(T) it doesn't include a pay raise.

Unless someone thinks differently, I think we can consider this topic closed until I go talk to the OR and straighten this out once and for all. I was hoping someone would confirm that I am owed money but it doesn't look like that's the case. Once I talk to the OR I'll come back and post what happened, if anyone cares.

Thanks again.


----------



## Sig_Des (2 Sep 2008)

bluecollared said:
			
		

> Beadwindow 7: So essentially what you're saying is, no matter how you get to Pte(T) it doesn't include a pay raise.



Correct. Pay level is annual. First promotion based pay jump is Pte to Cpl.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Sep 2008)

bluecollared said:
			
		

> The story is: somehow a friend of mine heard that when you go from Pte(B) to Pte(T) you are supposed to get a pay raise.



NO !

Go look at the damned pay scales yourself. There is no PTE (B) or PTE(T) in there. 

PTE1, PTE2 , PTE3......thats it


----------



## bluecollared (2 Sep 2008)

I hate to break it to ya, trigger. But the din has me as a Pte(B).


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> NO !
> 
> Go look at the damned pay scales yourself. There is no PTE (B) or PTE(T) in there.
> 
> PTE1, PTE2 , PTE3......thats it



As you all joined at different times, you will all have different "Anniversary Dates" by which your pay will be changed to the next "Incentive Pay" Level.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Sep 2008)

bluecollared said:
			
		

> I hate to break it to ya, trigger. But the din has me as a Pte(B).



And mine had me as a PTE(R), then PTE(B) then PTE(T) then CPL, the MCPL, then CPL, then MCpl then SGT


What it says on EMAA for rank has nothing to do with pay......if you can read go look at the pay scales.


----------



## Sig_Des (2 Sep 2008)

bluecollared said:
			
		

> I hate to break it to ya, trigger. But the din has me as a Pte(B).



I wouldn't always go off the DIN. EMMA's information is populated via PeopleSoft. PeopleSoft is updated by your OR.

So round and round it goes to the same answer. See your OR.


----------



## armyvern (2 Sep 2008)

bluecollared said:
			
		

> We are all posted to regiment, QL5a (DP2) qualified. The story is: somehow a friend of mine heard that when you go from Pte(B) to Pte(T) you are supposed to get a pay raise. He went to the OR and asked about it, they told him he should've automatically gone from Pte(B) to Pte(T) at 30 months but since he didn't they would correct the mistake and he would get the difference back paid from his 30 month mark.
> 
> I don't know why, *but when I go on EMMA on the DIN it always said I was a Pte(B), even after I was QL3 qualified  * and posted to regiment. I don't have access to the DIN for a while so I haven't been able to check it since I've hit my 30 month mark, which was about a month ago. From what I understood, you are Pte(R) until you're done basic, then Pte(B) (basic), then Pte(T).
> 
> ...



You will remain a Pte(B) until you are* QL4s qualified*. Learn to read dammit.

QL4s + 30 months service = Pte(T) - In the vast majority of cases. Pte(B)s who meet both of these things who do not receive their first hook (ie become Pte[T]) at 30 months are a RARIETY.

Getting your first hook though ... does NOT include a pay raise.

Your paise raises as Pte's (all R, B, and T) will occur on completion of each successive year of service:
Private Pay Levels
(1) 12 months service - 2585 
(2) 24 months service - 3161
(3) 36 months service - 3796 

The levels (ie the numbers 1, 2, & 3) equal your anniversary dates of reporting for duty in the CF. The first day you collected pay on.

At 48 months of service you are looking towards your Cpls ... if so recommended.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Sep 2008)

bluecollared said:
			
		

> I hate to break it to ya, trigger. But the din has me as a Pte(B).



Here, i case you discover how to read english

http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/dppd/pdf/Reg_Force_NCM_08_e.pdf


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2008)

bluecollared said:
			
		

> I hate to break it to ya, trigger. But the din has me as a Pte(B).



 :

Yes, you may be Pte (B), but your Pay Level is Pte 1, Pte 2, or Pte 3.  They are ANNUAL increments.


----------



## armyvern (2 Sep 2008)

bluecollared said:
			
		

> I hate to break it to ya, trigger. But the din has me as a Pte(B).



Because you is one smartass. You're not QL4s qualified.

Read the posts at the beginning of this thread that gave you the pre-reqs for that (T) designation - you seem to have missed them.


----------



## bluecollared (2 Sep 2008)

Just to clarify, I understand the pay scales and I know about Pte levels 1, 2, and 3. I was asking specifically about there being some mysterious pay raise at 30 months. The only reason I asked is because a friend of mine INSISTS he went to OR and was told he should have recieved this mysterious raise and he would be back paid for it. I don't know about your home unit, but I know the answers you get at ours can be questionable at times, though I'm sure they are doing their best.

So, as I said before, I think this question has been answered. Thanks.

So, yes, I understand the annual raise system. The pay scales are readily available and I have looked at them...many, many times. I was just looking for clarification on something I had heard, and I got it.

I appreciate your speedy clarification on this matter.

As for CDN Aviator, do I even have to point out the irony in your statement "Here, i case you discover how to read english"? Another keyboard tough guy, how original.


----------



## trencher (16 Oct 2008)

Ive been a PTE R for 5 years now due to trade transfers. If you have 1.5 years in and get promoted to one hook PTE T you will not get the Pte 3 pay.


----------

